# WISCONSIN RIDERS



## CROGERS (May 8, 2010)

Hey guys looking for info from all the Wisconsin riders in here! My Wife and I are going to Wisconsin for a family reunion.We are from The Great White North and would like to know any rules regulations places to go or not to go. We are set up for mud with some loud pipes just wondering if there are places not to go. I have heard we might need a permit or liscense? We will be near Mercer and Onidia trails. Let me know if you have any tips. Thanks. Is it worth trailering them down over the 1500 km?


----------



## CROGERS (May 8, 2010)

Any thought? Loading tonight.


----------

